# Green beans with onions



## pdswife (Apr 3, 2008)

1 tablespoon olive oil
1 pound fresh green beans
1/2  cup onions, large dice
3 cloves garlic sliced 
1/2 cup red or yellow peppers
2 tablespoons soya sauce
1/2 cup beef broth ( I use sodium reduced)

heat oil, saute garlic ( don't let it turn brown)

Remove garlic from pan but leave the flavored oil

Add green beans, onions and peppers
cook 4 minutes

Add liquid and cook another 4 minutes or until beans are as soft or
as crisp as you like them.

Enjoy!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 3, 2008)

Hey! Looks like I could make those to go with my twigs!
Thanks!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 3, 2008)

They are pretty healthy.. I got the recipe from Weight Watchers.

I added the garlic and peppers to my version.

Hope you like them.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2008)

Do you wind up with leftover diced onion on your plate?  I usually thinly slice onion or shallot to "cling" to the beans.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks wonderful, copy and paste here and thank you.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife (Apr 3, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Do you wind up with leftover diced onion on your plate? I usually thinly slice onion or shallot to "cling" to the beans.


 
I cut the onion large enough that we could stab it easily with our forks. 
Nope...there were no left over pieces.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 3, 2008)

kadesma said:


> Looks wonderful, copy and paste here and thank you.
> 
> kadesma


 

ohhhh, hope you like it!!!!


----------



## jennyema (Apr 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> They are pretty healthy.. I got the recipe from Weight Watchers.
> 
> I added the garlic and peppers to my version.
> 
> Hope you like them.


 

Yummy!  Thought I might cheat and add bacon to mine .....


----------



## pdswife (Apr 3, 2008)

Bacon would make it even better!!!


----------



## suziquzie (Apr 3, 2008)

ohhhhh did we really have to say bacon?!?!?!


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 3, 2008)

pdswife said:


> I cut the onion large enough that we could stab it easily with our forks.
> Nope...there were no left over pieces.


 
Thanks.  I've been noticing little things like that when I cook.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 3, 2008)

Love bacon with green beans. Ever since Michael from FtW mentioned it to me.  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/iso-simple-green-bean-recipes-39743.html


----------



## Constance (Apr 3, 2008)

Kim cooked up a big batch of fresh green beans last night that was NOT from Weight Watchers. He used the shank end of a bone-in ham, onions, garlic, and whole stick of (gasp!) butter. 

How can I lose weight when my husband insists on cooking like that?!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 4, 2008)

sounds good, thanks for posting recipe.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 4, 2008)

Constance said:


> Kim cooked up a big batch of fresh green beans last night that was NOT from Weight Watchers. He used the shank end of a bone-in ham, onions, garlic, and whole stick of (gasp!) butter.
> 
> How can I lose weight when my husband insists on cooking like that?!!


 


Sounds very very good to me!!!


----------



## pdswife (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope you like them lady cook! 


They were great warmed up also.


----------



## Jeff G. (Apr 4, 2008)

Try it with pearl onions....  I love those little things...


----------



## pdswife (Apr 9, 2008)

Good idea Jeff!

Thanks!!


----------



## mbasiszta (Apr 15, 2008)

*My favorite Hot Green Bean Salad*



Constance said:


> Kim cooked up a big batch of fresh green beans last night that was NOT from Weight Watchers. He used the shank end of a bone-in ham, onions, garlic, and whole stick of (gasp!) butter.
> 
> How can I lose weight when my husband insists on cooking like that?!!


HOT GREEN BEAN SALAD

Ingredients:
4 slices bacon (I use more)
1/3 cup shallots or green onions (minced)(I use a full cup)
2 Tablespoons tarragon vinegar (I make my own, which is pretty strong, and use more)
1 teaspoon Dijon mustard (I use a lot more)
1 pound green beans, julienned (French-style cut)
Salt and Pepper to taste
2 Tablespoons chives or parsley, chopped (I use cilantro).

Method:
In a large cast iron skillet, fry the bacon until crisp. Drain, then break into bits. Set aside. 
In the bacon fat, sauté shallots or scallions 'til tender. Stir in vinegar and mustard. 
Cook the beans in boiling salted water 5 to 6 minutes. Drain the beans, pat dry and toss with the mixture in the skillet. Toss well until desired coating of the green beans is accomplished. 
Season with salt and pepper (I let the person eating the dish do this, as I like very little salt but a lot of pepper). 
The recipe calls for sprinkling the salad with the bacon and chives or parsley. 

I put the bacon in with the skillet mixture along with the beans and stir it all up. The cilantro I put on top.  Serve warm. Serves 2 to 4.

Recipe from Kona Kitchens, 1992.


----------



## plumies (Apr 15, 2008)

pdswife, thanks for the recipe!  Since DH is eating healthy these days and we both love green beans and onions, this will make a great addition.


----------

